# Cook insulators.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 4, 2020)

Walking through the woods i stumbled onto a bunch of insulators copper wired onto a beam. They had rusted completely off the pins holding them in place by just wire. I got the three that were not broken. They are glazed porcelain. Cook was a company that made them from 1927-1930. The great depression was thier demise.


----------



## Screwtop (May 4, 2020)

Sweet finds!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 4, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Sweet finds!


Thanks.  I never found porcelain insulators before.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (May 4, 2020)

Those are some great looking insulators.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 4, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> Those are some great looking insulators.


Thanks Troutmaster08, i got a weird GEporcelain capacitor thingy i will post  tomorrow. You like to fish?


----------



## Troutmaster08 (May 5, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thanks Troutmaster08, i got a weird GEporcelain capacitor thingy i will post  tomorrow. You like to fish?


Yeah I try to fish and tie flies whenever I can.


----------



## Screwtop (May 5, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thanks.  I never found porcelain insulators before.



I've only ever found one, and I think it's more modern than what I'd like.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

I have 14 reels with poles for fishing almost anything. I also dabble in fly tying.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> Yeah I try to fish and tie flies whenever I can.


Here is one i made.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> I've only ever found one, and I think it's more modern than what I'd like.


They usually are for me too! Cannot be old enough for me!


----------



## Dansalata (May 6, 2020)

cool finds


----------

